# Seacamp .32 need info



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

I need "input" about the Seacamp .32
Thinking to buy one for my wife to carry in her handbag. She says the S/W 5 shot s/s is too heavy, 
I'd give her my SigP238 but the only way to carry that is condition 1....she is worried about the cocked condition with the safety on....the Seacamp seems to have a long trigger pull
Is .32 ammo hard to get? I've been finding 380 aroud lately...tnx


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my world, the .32 ACP is the same one step below effective as the .380 ACP is one small step above.
Doesn't Seecamp make a similar-size .380? Why not get her that?

Off-body (handbag) carry is *not* a good idea. Think purse snatch. Think, "Oh, oh, I've put my bag down somewhere..." Think curious child looking into mommy's bag.
My wife, Jean, likes both the Smartcarry and a couple of clip-on, IWB holsters for both her S&W Bodyguard and her Kel-Tec P3AT.
The Smartcarry works really well for her because she doesn't ever wear a pants or skirt belt, and she finds it very comfortable to wear all day long. Her S&W snubbie disappears within it, but her presentation from it is still very quick.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the seecamp 32. It's a straight blowback design. Great gun but i find the kel-tec p32 to be a much more effective .32. I would not get either in 380.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Fdesantis3 said:


> I have the seecamp 32. It's a straight blowback design. Great gun but i find the kel-tec p32 to be a much more effective .32. I would not get either in 380.


Just curious, why not get one in .380 ??

I have a Seecamp .32 as well as a S&W .38, and a Kel-Tek P3AT (.380) with laser attached. If I had a choice over which gun to give my wife for self defense, I'd buy a .38 S&W J-Frame in lightweight Scandia metal. Then, after the initial break-in period, she could practice with my steel J-Frame. Scandia guns are great to carry, but not so great as shooters. I'd also look at the new S&W Bodyguard (or Ruger LCR) .38 revolver with built in laser for her.

But, back to the .32 Seecamp. In my opinion, the .32 caliber will require a better shot placement to be effective. With any caliber, shot placement is paramount. However, the smaller in caliber you go, the greater the importance is placed on shot placement.

I will agree about the P238 and it's "cocked n locked" carry feature. To my thinking, it's just not the right idea for pocket or bag carry.


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

I've ordered a DIAMONDBACK for her..the all Black one, hopefully she will carry that....if not I'll sell it and try something else.
I was not thrilled with my Keltec 9mm so I will not buy another one of their guns...not that it was bad, but I bought a Walther PPS 9, that is a fantastic gun, now resides with a friend, he bugged me so much that he wanted it, I bought a Springfield XD 9 sub, nice because of the gripsafety but it is a toss up and I think the PPS is a slightly "better" gun...I
Now the SIG P238 has been my carry for the past few months...only a 380 but in 40 years of "carrying"
I have NEVER pulled a gun out _yet hopefully never will_


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I think the straight blowback design of the seecamp makes it harder to shoot, and for that reason I would not get the seecamp .380 but nothing against the .380 round. I have both seecamp and kel-tec .32 and I find the kel-tek easier to shoot.


----------



## tabdog (Jul 14, 2010)

I go for the KelTec P-32.

It is not like the 9mm. My P-32 has an
easy trigger pull. I can not recall it ever 
failing to cycle. I can rip off 8 real fast.
That is more lead than a 12 guage buck
shot blast. It penetrates deeper too.

It shoots better than I expected.

Tabdog


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

JMOfartO:

My wife has her own LWS32... Top quality, heirloom material..

Her carry gun? Ruger LCP.

The attributes of the fine Seecamp pistol are it's extremely high quality (almost custom) construction, and it's tiny, tiny size. But the tiny size brings with it a penalty in recoil, potential trigger finger slap, etc.

The Ruger LCP can be had for $275+tax locally, (altho my wife sprung for the "fancier" engraved version which was a bit more expensive.), and in fact even when you include the price of the fine Crimson Trace laser (roughly $150-160) you are still spending roughly the same amount of money as you would spend on an LWS32, but you are getting the better 380 caliber, and a laser.

And my wife has found the Ruger easier to shoot, and shoot more accurately, than her beloved Seecamp.

As for why you don't just buy a Seecamp in 380cal?

Well, first, there is a 2 year backlog of orders (w/deposits) for the little sucker (with no new orders being taken). And secondly, the retail price is $795.00....

Keep in mind all of these comments are coming from a dedicated Seecamp pistol lover. I have yet to see a higher quality mousegun than those Larry creates in Milford, and I intend to have mine passed "down" when I kick off, and would never voluntarily part with it, but I'd be lying if I said the little hand cannon (particularly the LWS380) was as easy to shoot as the plastic Ruger LCP.. It's not.

I consider the Ruger LCP as a lot of "gun" for a small price, and I'd recommend one for your wife in a heartbeat over ANY 32cal. pistol. If you have the interest check the dedicated LCP forum out (Elsie Pea Forum - The #1 Ruger LCP Owner Forum and Information Source).

Just personal opinion, no offense to anyone ('especially my Seecamp forum family members)..

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------

